# Rabbit Hutch Cover



## xiabelx (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

I've just got 2 baby rabbits and I was looking for a recommendation of where I can get a made to measure waterproof cover for their hutch. Their hutch is a second hand hutch with run that was handmade by the previous owner, which is why I will need a custom made cover. Any recommendations will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You could have a look on ebay-checkout seller c.a.b.j - who I believe makes custom made hutch covers.

However, covers have to cope with some really bad weather, and can get torn by the wind, so it might just be better to make your own weather protection.

We cover top, back and sides with a large blue tarpaulin. Then we use double layer, heavy duty clear plastic, to the fronts of hutches. The plastic is staple gunned to the hutch, and we roll it up and down, according to weather. A wooden batten gives it weight, and we use hooks to secure it in place. Rabbits can see out, but be cosy, in the worst of the weather, or the covers can be partially draped over, when it's not so bad.

Tarpaulins last well. Plastic fronts gradually weather, and we replace them every few years. 

Another option is to use clear tarpaulin.


----------



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

Summersky said:


> You could have a look on ebay-checkout seller c.a.b.j - who I believe makes custom made hutch covers.
> 
> However, covers have to cope with some really bad weather, and can get torn by the wind, so it might just be better to make your own weather protection.
> 
> ...


I think i might try this


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This company do a range of shapes and sizes hutch covers.

Bunny Business - Product Catalog


----------



## smurray (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, I've been looking everywhere for a hutch cover. My mum ended up making 1 for me and she's decided to advertise them.

It's great, check out these photos and details

Hutch Covers


----------

